# Making wooden windows - without sash/rail bits



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

To all,

I have in my shed some old wooden windows. The glass is about to fall out, and I should replace them.

I disassembled a similar window, and found that the cuts I need to do to make an old window like that requires a sash/rail bit set. 

Now, this would be nice, but 100++ USD incl shipping is too much right now.

So my question: do anyone have a recipe of wooden windows (like a 2x2 or 1x2 glass window, not sure if I explain that right ??) WITHOUT the special cutter bits ? I have a basic starter set, not even really a router table. I can accept that my window frames will be a bit more "square" on the edges etc.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a simple type of window to make that doesn't require any special bits. I have used this method a few times when I didn't want any profile on the edges. The mortise (actually more of a groove) on the sides can be made with a chisel however I use a straight bit and round off the end of the tenon to fit. The tenon is made with a rabbeting bit and then the sides are trimmed down to fit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Torben; you could simply do a 1/2 lap joint on the four corners, glue and assemble the stiles and rails, _then_ rout the rabbets for the glazing...you'd have to square up the four rabbet corners with a chisel before glazing. Strong and easy solution.
Whiteside Rabbet Router Bit


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Torben; you could simply do a 1/2 lap joint on the four corners, glue and assemble the stiles and rails, _then_ rout the rabbets for the glazing...you'd have to square up the four rabbet corners with a chisel before glazing. Strong and easy solution.


As I am pretty much a novice here, would you by any chance have a video or a workplan for such window ? Especially the part where glasses are f.ex 2x3, so the stiles (?) have to cross each other.

If you don't I will probably find out  Thanks for your input.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch! My experience with digital drawing is less than zero. I know some of the other members are very good at it...(hint) 
If you want a 3/8" wide rebate then deduct 2 x 3/8" from your inside dimension...in other words, if your glass width is 24" than the inside width is 24" less 3/4" ( plus a smidgen allowance for glass clearance during installation. The outside dimension will be whatever the inside dimension is plus the width of your stiles and rails. Of course you need to start with the full ht. of the verticals and width of the rails. Lay the rails on the stiles and mark off the overlaps. Now all you need to do is router off 1/2 the thickness from the 8 ends.
If the sash needs to fit an existing frame, than work from the outside dimensions and do the rebate last. Order the glass to fit. 
*If you're using existing glass and an existing frame, that determines the widths of the individual pieces. *Just make sure you leave room for wood swelling, and glass clearance in the rebate, as you develop your dimensions.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can use a table saw or straight router bit for the rabetting. There are rail and stile bits which can make the muntins, but a 45 degree chamfer bit would also work and is much cheaper.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

"like a 2x2 or 1x2 glass window"




I've made similar windows using lap joints and dowel pins. Glue em, and clamp em.


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> ..If you want a 3/8" wide rebate then deduct 2 x 3/8" from your inside dimension...in other words, if your glass width is 24" than the inside width is 24" less 3/4"


Although I have absolutely no idea how much 3/8" is, I get your general idea. :lol:


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

myicq said:


> Although I have absolutely no idea how much 3/8" is, I get your general idea. :lol:




If you are not joking....3/8"=.375"=9.50mm.:sarcastic:


----------



## davewilson55 (May 25, 2012)

*sashes*

Hi,could you just perchase some mouldings and plant them on the smaller section .this will save rebating out ie waste.glue n pin the mouldings yours david scarborough n/yorkshire uk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Although I have absolutely no idea how much 3/8" is, I get your general idea. "

It's an 1/8" less than 1/2"....  
(sorry, couldn't resist...see the thread that won't die
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...36-utter-stupidity-imperial-measurements.html )


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't have time to write up how I did it, but I made these windows without any fancy bits, if you take a look through my photo set, you might get a good idea of what I did. There's some info on it a thread I started on this board too, which might give you some ideas about why I did what I did.

Cheers!

Cedar outhouse windows - a set on Flickr
http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/34922-about-attempt-first-window-project-sanity-check.html
http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/34976-epoxy-red-cedar.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

door set or window set,no need put out a ton of money for bits or to make a quick and easy job into a hard one..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pc-1-2-SH-...92607?pt=BI_Hammer_Drills&hash=item1e6f13e0df

2pc 1/2"SH Glass Door Ogee R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

===


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a bargain, Bob! :0


----------

